# Attacks on our dictionaries (2)



## Eoghan (Oct 19, 2012)

I was intrigued to hear on the news that an Australian dictionary is broadening it's definition of misogyny to include entrenched prejudice. This after the PM Julia Gillard's fiery speech.

I find it interesting that one person has forced the issue. I wonder what words we would like to change?


----------



## Edward (Oct 19, 2012)

A clear case of the publisher putting agenda over integrity.


----------



## Eoghan (Oct 19, 2012)

I also note with dismay that the anus has achieved the elevated status of a sexual organ Anal Health - Anal Health - HealthCommunities.com 

Not in my book and speaking as a Biology teacher this is one of the issues that I objected to when biology lessons become politicised. I have seen books intended to be used in sex education that label the anus thus. Check out the stuff your own school uses - it might just surprise you.


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 3, 2012)

marriage - to be redefined by SNP


----------



## Eoghan (Nov 21, 2012)

justice is pictured as blindfolded with scales in one hand and sword in the other.

now consider the conjugation (?) 'social justice' in which particular groups are promoted. affirmative action is positive discrimination but with the word justice attached to it we put it through on the nod. after all it is justice - isn't it?


----------



## Ruby (Nov 21, 2012)

Our PM Ms Gillard is i n no way representative of Aussie women  Just sayin'.


----------

